# 2.9 to 7.1



## Dub8r (Dec 22, 2004)

I don't want to use standalone. I have an abaT, with UM software and supporting hardware.

I want to go obd2 and thought that the aeb ecm and harness should be able to run the aba, trigger wheel and cps are the same. 

The 7.1 doesn't have sai or variable valve timing. It seems as though it should work out. 

If any one can answer this with maybe some insight that would be awesome.


----------



## tomslik (Nov 1, 2006)

the AEB management was not 7.1... its like 5.3 or something from B5 Passat or A4 drive by cable throttle... 7.1 was in early Mk4 Jetta Golf and was drive by wire throttle. cant believe how dead these forums have become...


----------



## Czaruno (Jul 19, 2001)

I agree, I can't figure out if everyone has moved to Facebook or just no longer fixing their own cars because it has gotten too complex to do so with modern cars.

Have some people attempted to upgrade to a more modern motronic system? I have an mk2 16v which I assume is a pretty old version of motronic. Don't plan to upgrade it but just wondering if it's possible.


----------

